# BP North Sea Headquarters, Aberdeen 06/10



## ...mole... (Jun 24, 2010)

I had drove past this building many times and since it was usually at nights or weekends never realised it was shut. It closed in 2008 and moved to the new BP offices built pretty much just behind it on Stoneywood Road. When we visited here the security was pretty much non-existant(was pretty much the case of walking through an open door) and as a case of this parts of the building had been completely torn apart by travelling types.

Over the course of the past week the building has been boarded up on the lower level and the existing entrances have now gone, which is a shame but at least it will stop it from being wrecked even more. 

I have a lot of photos from here as it is huge and i visited over two days, although the second visit was cut short when we came across noises of a group people smashing things up on the floor we were on.

Anyway here are some photos.


Entered the building at around 5 in the morning and managed to catch the sunrise through the windows on the top floor.





Went up to the roof after this, wouldve got some better pictures if i had remembered to bring my ND grad filters.




Didnt linger up here to long and decided to check some of the offices out, most of this was stripped out although someone was kind enough to scatter the floor with pins which i stood on.












All of the ventilation system was still in tact here is one of the two fans in one of the buildings.




Also some very 70's looking rooms





My favourite area had to be the Restraunt and Kitchen, these were a lot larger than they look in photos.

Restaraunt:





Kitchens:





Went back a week later at night to check out a couple of parts we had missed out the first time.

First thing we came across was this room full of equipment(and some human excrement in the middle of it :x)
apologies for some of the quality of these ones, the rooms were very dark and i dont have a proper flashgun. The onboard flash on my D200 isnt up to much.





Further along the corridor was a rather cool looking Ops Room.





Back to the bottom floor of the main buildings and we found another room full of equipment but on a much larger scale than the last one, didnt get a decent photo of it though so here is some damage people have caused tearing out copper piping.





And to cap it off here is a photo of some of the small aircon units on the bottom floor, there are apparantly some very large ones in another room that i missed on my visits.





Hope you like it.


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 25, 2010)

There were a group of travellers using this place not long after it shut. I hope you were watching where you put your feet.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 25, 2010)

Some interesting looking rooms. Great restaurant area and I love that first pic of the sunrise on the top floor.
Nice work, mole.


----------



## Potter (Jun 27, 2010)

Superb, and great work. Cool equipment stuff. That biege rack of stuff looks rather like a couple of PDP-11s.


----------



## amarisfionn (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like a good explore, love the restaurant! just a shame about the damage the place has taken in peoples quest for pipes and cables etc but its very rare not to see that nowadays!


----------



## Flexible (Jul 2, 2010)

...mole... said:


> It closed in 2008 and moved to the new BP offices built pretty much just behind it on Stoneywood Road.



Soz to grumble, but those offices look fine to me. Why bother to move premises at all? I bet BP have added an extra 10p per litre of petrol and diesel to cover that, the twats. 

Nice pics BTW - looks like a good explore.


----------

